# grooming



## annemarie (Aug 3, 2011)

so i know that coco is a long way off her first trim, but i have read alot about all the different cuts, puppy cut ect, so could we do a thread with the names of cuts and maby some pics so we can see what each cut looks like xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the cockapoo doesnt have an ofical cut, it take a while to find one you like. or can manege. a puppy cut is notmaly a face bum and paw trim. i have had some realy odd cuts on my girls,.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Izzie got a lamb cut, well that's what it said on the receipt, which matched really well because she's the same colour, she actually looked like a lamb!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo gets a DIY cut (which I think would be called a puppy cut - groomers please correct me if I'm wrong!) - a number 6 comb all over, a number 4 (neck, waist) to give her a shape then number 2 under her ears, round her muzzle, under her chin, on the bottom of her legs, over her paws and under her tail. More detail here http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/doggie-diaries/mandys-diary/


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millies had what I can only describe as a shawn sheep look first  Then a sheep look when only her legs were done  And now a lovely teddy bear look


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

embee said:


> Flo gets a DIY cut (which I think would be called a puppy cut - groomers please correct me if I'm wrong!) - a number 6 comb all over, a number 4 (neck, waist) to give her a shape then number 2 under her ears, round her muzzle, under her chin, on the bottom of her legs, over her paws and under her tail. More detail here http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/doggie-diaries/mandys-diary/


I think you have got it just right Mandy, manageable but still very much
a cockapoo. I really don't like it when they are cut too short. Is it Ok to 
print this picture to show how I would like Betty done??


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> I think you have got it just right Mandy, manageable but still very much
> a cockapoo. I really don't like it when they are cut too short. Is it Ok to
> print this picture to show how I would like Betty done??


Of course you can. This picture shows her face well - I like her face tidy but scraggy so she has a puppy face.


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Were getting Tilly a hair cut next week, will let you know how it turns out.
She's a year old now and this will be her 1st proper haircut with a groomer.
Will take a before and after picture.:washing:


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

embee said:


> Flo gets a DIY cut (which I think would be called a puppy cut - groomers please correct me if I'm wrong!) - a number 6 comb all over, a number 4 (neck, waist) to give her a shape then number 2 under her ears, round her muzzle, under her chin, on the bottom of her legs, over her paws and under her tail. More detail here http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/doggie-diaries/mandys-diary/


I would call that a 'Teddy Bear Trim' which is in the groomers bible. J xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Flo's cut is called "perfect"


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Mandy, I love Flo's cut. It will be a while before Benji needs one, but that's the look I want! Thanks for sharing.
Meg x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

DONNA said:


> Flo's cut is called "perfect"


Awww thanks, that length works well for me as she is a really active, off lead and flyball dog but she's also lovely to cuddle too.



dave the dog said:


> Mandy, I love Flo's cut. It will be a while before Benji needs one, but that's the look I want! Thanks for sharing.
> Meg x


Remember to do some before and after pictures 



Jukee Doodles said:


> I would call that a 'Teddy Bear Trim' which is in the groomers bible. J xx


I guess that describes her well - a big cuddly teddy bear


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

carwin said:


> Were getting Tilly a hair cut next week, will let you know how it turns out.
> She's a year old now and this will be her 1st proper haircut with a groomer.
> Will take a before and after picture.:washing:


Will be great to see before and after pictures. When she comes back from the groomers she'll be all soft, fluffy and fruity smelling


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

*Tilly's haircut*

Tilly's now had a haircut 

She was not impressed & is now sulking


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Cute  I want to give Vincent a bad boy haircut but I think all I'll manage is cute fluffy ball look


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I think Tilly looks lovely. I definitely prefer the longer coat in general but it's just not that practical in the winter months. 

Two ladies commented on Obi's cut in the park the other day and said "oh look he's not fat it was just long hair!"


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> I think Tilly looks lovely. I definitely prefer the longer coat in general but it's just not that practical in the winter months.
> 
> Two ladies commented on Obi's cut in the park the other day and said "oh look he's not fat it was just long hair!"


Thats funny, if only they knew just how sleek these dogs are under their big coat I think they would be shocked! x


----------

